# Spoiler Tag Added



## Shunsui (Feb 15, 2005)

I've gone to the liberty of adding a spoiler BBCode tag. That means that if you want to say something that is considered a spoiler, just type 
[spoiler=optional text on button]hidden text[/spoiler] for something like 
*Spoiler*: _optional text on button_ 



hidden text



or 
[spoiler]hidden text[/spoiler] for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hidden text




Get it?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ITS ABOUT TIME! 




edit: AWWW i wanted clicky buttons =|


----------



## Mashy (Feb 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing?..........


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 15, 2005)

you're welcome, and the buttons will come soon.


----------



## Mashy (Feb 15, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> you're welcome, and the buttons will come soon.



*Spoiler*: __ 



YAY !...


rep for you


----------



## nigggs (Feb 15, 2005)

good job Shunsui

*Spoiler*: __ 



about friggin time, and real porn rules!



awesome


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 15, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> good job Shunsui
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



i never said it didnt


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 16, 2005)

Best thing to happen to the forum all day 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a little teapot whee whee whee


----------



## Blue (Feb 16, 2005)

The only good thing all day...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hentai R0x0rrz your S0x


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 16, 2005)

Good... Hope to see the button it's alot better.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 16, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> you're welcome, and the buttons will come soon.



*Spoiler*: __ 



AWESOME


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wee yay free spoilers mwahahah


 
nice work


----------



## Axass (Feb 16, 2005)

Will this stop the spoiling in the anime sections?


*Spoiler*: __ 



No it won't! But great job anyway! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 16, 2005)

1. what the hell took you guys so long? 2. wtf is the difference anyways? who in this forum does not know how to whiteout a message or in simple white text?! 3. why don't you guys use that spoiler code for one of those neat spoiler buttons that you press and then you see the text?  i think it was narutotalk that had that idea before. you guys should try that.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 16, 2005)

i can't seem to edit my post, but i just saw that the buttons were coming soon. so never mind.


----------



## Strider M (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's see how good this works...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooohh I guess it doesn't do too well with pictures......(That pic's not a real spoiler by the way)


----------



## d1eg0 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lets see how it works.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

Strider M said:
			
		

> Let's see how good this works...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



w00h00[/IMG]





*Spoiler*: __ 



w00h00


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 16, 2005)

it doesn't work on images


----------



## Sayo (Feb 16, 2005)

yeh i figured that out by now


----------



## PATMAN (Feb 16, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



good  job, i love you


----------



## Rurouni (Feb 16, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome. Great job, I'd rep you, but I'm too lazy :


----------



## Ninja48 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmm its basically the same thing. =\


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 16, 2005)

hell, there was enough requests, plus the other way showed up in quotes, so this way is more efficient. the spoiler button should work soon


----------



## Sawako (Feb 16, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing.

i like the button. sen-chan wants a button.


----------



## Dyroness (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow guys, that was nice ^_^ It's much better now, I ws waiting for something better than those white letters >_> (not difficult to read at all)


*Spoiler*: __ 



thank you ~ xD


----------



## Racheal (Feb 17, 2005)

sweet. always a nice feature to have. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



you just read the spoiler! now the entire world is going to end!




loving it already.


----------



## Empress (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yay I like it!!


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, can't edit and oops, wrong tag


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WE NEED THE SPOILER *BUTTON* NOW.


----------



## Kimono (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, thank the mods for this tag of chaos.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



im your sister O:


----------



## Kimono (Feb 17, 2005)

Huh?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I could squash you.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

wasn't realy revering to you dear :eyeroll *sigh*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2005)

Hm

*Spoiler*: __ 



SEVEN DAYS!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Hm
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




u mean 

*Spoiler*: __ 



SEVEN DAYS!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I like ... err... bunnies... :rofl


----------



## Katara (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, this is pretty cool!   ARGH! One more day !!!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i bet the use of spoilers will remain no further than this thread XD


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Or... to make ackward mental-notes... =]


----------



## Karl Malone Says: (Feb 17, 2005)

i agree with above...the button is better than all this highlighting =\


----------



## Sentios (Feb 17, 2005)

All the button does is make it so you don't have to type in the code


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

where is that button?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 asked baka- me...


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 17, 2005)

nice one there scenester  the spoiler button is not being happy for me, should be up some time tomorrow if things are looking good


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks man  How come my edits/ deletes suddenly counted as posts? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 sometimes... I am truly a baka... XD


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 17, 2005)

just as you're not allowed to post threads in here, you also can't edit, delete, or vote in polls :S

PS: thank nyarlathotep <- I DID IT WITHOUT ANOTHER WINDOW OPEN, HAH!
for deleting your posts for ya


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

Sure thing 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here... have a cookie nyarlathotep... and some liquor too


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



shouldn't it be cookie & milk o___O';;


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Feb 17, 2005)

The Scenester, I'm 15, I can't drink liquor yet, but I'll gladly accept the cookie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And no milk, it makes me sleepy.




That's 8 people now who can type my name correctly (or was it 9?), I would be happy if I weren't studying for Chemistry at the moment.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 17, 2005)

Then I shall steal it back and drink it mahself 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Although you can never start too early... J/K.




I had my first drink when I was err... 18... so there


----------



## Sayo (Feb 17, 2005)

> _SPOILER: highlight to read _
> And no milk, it makes me sleepy.


 lol, spoiler of the century ;p


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 18, 2005)

ah im gonna try to-nyo ^^
[.SPOILER] testin testin....hello! is anybody heeeere? la! la! la! [./SPOILER]


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> ah im gonna try to-nyo ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


omg...its magic!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 18, 2005)

hehehe... :rofl


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I want pancakes... XD


----------



## Havok (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't know if you guys have that button code or not. But you can use the one I made available on vbulletin.org



If you want to use it with
	
	



```
Title: Spoiler
Tag: spoiler
Replacement:
<div class="spoiler">
<input type="button" class="button" onClick="showSpoiler(this);" value="Show Spoiler about {option}">
<span class="content" style="display:none">{param}</span>
</div>
Example: [spoiler=button text]Spoilertext[/spoiler]
Description:
This tag will hide anything inside it behind a spoiler button.
Use {option}: Yes
```


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Feb 18, 2005)

This thread is turning into a spam fest.


Havok I hope the code works ^^


----------



## Sayo (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeh i guess it's better u close it now




*Spoiler*: __ 



or we spoil everything




*Spoiler*: __ 



bleblebleble




*Spoiler*: __ 



=\


----------



## Havok (Feb 18, 2005)

Dark Element said:
			
		

> This thread is turning into a spam fest.
> 
> 
> Havok I hope the code works ^^



I use it on my own site, so yeah, it works.


----------



## Havok (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry, the code in the custom BB Code section of vB should be
	
	



```
Replacement:
<input type="button" value="{option}" onclick="showSpoiler(this);">
<span style="display:none">{param}
</span>
```


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Havok... awesome avi XD


----------



## Sayo (Feb 18, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Havok... awesome avi XD



*Spoiler*: __ 



i second that <3


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 18, 2005)

[.spoiler]Cool! This is much easier than changing all the settings to hide text ourselves[./spoiler]


----------



## Jiraiya (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am an idiot for not reading the 1st post properly!!


----------



## Sentios (Feb 18, 2005)

terramare said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am an idiot for not reading the 1st post properly!!


   :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Feb 18, 2005)

terramare said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am an idiot for not reading the 1st post properly!!


congrat, u just outsmarted yourself =]


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I am not a gay baka >=\


----------



## hybrid kid (Feb 18, 2005)

thats too bad.. a spoiler tag.. now i cant make fun of people for not keeping up with naruto!

o well.


----------



## KK (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The milk is spoiled...


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like pie!


----------



## Shiari (Feb 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 SWEET! I don't have to use white anymore! *Dances*




.....<.<....>.>
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ya think we will ever get a sarcasm tag?


----------



## Throes (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm spoiling you people too much...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is going to be entertaining


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



spoiled brats ;p


----------



## Mashy (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am an unhappy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower I am a happy sunflower


----------



## Fogun 01 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 did i do it right?


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Feb 19, 2005)

Fogun 01 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> did i do it right?



*Spoiler*: __ 



You did it right, friend. 

BTW, are there any chance that we get a spoiler button at the top of the "reply to thread" page?


----------



## pajamas (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



make A Sarcasm Tag O:


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree. Nothin' above sweet sarcasm =]


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 19, 2005)

if anyone wants to make a 21x20 image for there to be a spoiler button, then feel free to send that to me. oh, and what would a sarcasm tag do exactly?


----------



## Havok (Feb 19, 2005)

Here you go


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 19, 2005)

dont speak norwiegian(sp), and 20x21 you dolt


----------



## Havok (Feb 19, 2005)

O.o It's 20x21. If you want to be totally correct you should go for 21x21.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 19, 2005)

Havok said:
			
		

> O.o It's 20x21. If you want to be totally correct you should go for 21x21.


he didnt mean cm, he meant pix.....


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 What is mind? No matter. What is matter? Never mind. hee-haw XD 




 I'll look for one too... >D


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 19, 2005)

it's 20 x 21, don't ask questions.


----------



## Benny (Feb 19, 2005)

'Nuff said. What colour you want it?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _nothing_ 



OMG. HIII.


----------



## KoreanMelodie (Feb 19, 2005)

[.SPOILER]That is so cool [./SPOILER]


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 19, 2005)

please ppl...without the dots...... -_-


*Spoiler*: __ 



 like this


----------



## Benny (Feb 19, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i pwn thee


----------



## BuTteRflyXofXBLossoMs (Feb 20, 2005)

[.SPOILER] uh ok i guess its kool


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 20, 2005)

why cant ppl learn....without the dots! >.<


*Spoiler*: __ 



 and they call me baka...


----------



## Sawako (Feb 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*wants the button* teehee.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 20, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> and they call me baka...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah... me too... =/





*Spoiler*: __ 



lalalalalalalalal... I'm crazy... lililililililili...


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Scenester, you're every where.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 20, 2005)

lol u people know how to quote works but don't know how the spoiler tags work, it's exectly the same (DOH)!!!?!?!?!

*Spoiler*: __ 



baka noobs >.>';


----------



## Leto (Feb 20, 2005)

[.spoiler] Testing [./spoiler]


----------



## Leto (Feb 20, 2005)

SRY BUT I CANT EDIT FOR SOME REASON 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 testing again..hope it works..


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



rar rar... lol Leto! And the Scen beholds all.... >.> <.<  >=]


----------



## xxsaznpride (Feb 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 This is cool... hope that it works..... I AM A PERVERT!!!!


----------



## DeathWolf (Feb 21, 2005)

hehehehe this is very cool finally  a spoliler tag added ^.^


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Feb 21, 2005)

about time...


----------



## Uchihakaori (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a hard time understanding wat you guys r doing. i get the highlight part though.


----------



## jungwah8 (Feb 22, 2005)

yay, very lovely...


----------



## Axass (Feb 22, 2005)

Chapter 249 and episode 123 are coming... having the "spoiler button" would really help me in the Latest Releases thread...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, guess I'll be drowned in spoilers...


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 22, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm a pony!!!!... o__O


----------



## Sharingan_Akatsuki (Feb 23, 2005)

well i guess it would be hard to make a spoiler tag


----------



## Bronwen (Feb 24, 2005)

[.SPOILER]I don't get why it isn't working for me...or something...text[./SPOILER]

Thanks Shunshi, can't wait for the buttons to appear!


----------



## Bronwen (Feb 24, 2005)

Bronwen said:
			
		

> [.SPOILER]I don't get why it isn't working for me...or something...text[./SPOILER]
> 
> Thanks Shunshi, can't wait for the buttons to appear!



Ah never mind,   
*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured it out, stupid me.


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Feb 24, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am a super pervert. Really.


----------



## Nono (Feb 24, 2005)

I can't seem to get it to work!  I'll have another go.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



testing.....




OMG it works!


----------



## HappySoy (Feb 27, 2005)

cool....


----------



## Purple Frank (Feb 27, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



parabola by tool is an awesome song


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 27, 2005)

well this thread has turned into a steamy pile of spam. Which is unwarranted for a situation such as this. Therefore I'll be closing this, and will post (mods and admins can post in closed threads) when I get off of my lazy ass and finish the spoiler button. If you'd like to make the image for auto-inserting the spoiler tag like we have for [.b] and [.i] etc. PM me with an image. Remember, it's 20x21, HxW.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2005)

Alrightey then, re-opened to commemorate the creation of spoiler button tags.

{SPOILER}blahblah{/SPOILER} 

with [] instead of {}

will give you this: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



blahblah




and

{SPOILER=name}blahblah{/SPOILER}

with [] instead of {} 

will give you this: 
*Spoiler*: _name_ 



blahblah




you can hide images now, so size restrictions are not applied when the images are only visible after a button is clicked, and fanart/etc from later in the manga can now be spoilered out as well ^^


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2005)

Nuuu make a new thread ...


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2005)

naw, bumping is better. Plus, it doesn't seem to like IE very much >.<

edit: it works for IE now too 


*Spoiler*: _subliminal message_ 



www.getfirefox.com


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 3, 2005)

{SPOILER}does it work?{/SPOILER}

How can I make 1?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 3, 2005)

SuperPervert said:
			
		

> {SPOILER}does it work?{/SPOILER}
> 
> How can I make 1?





			
				Shunsui said:
			
		

> {SPOILER}blahblah{/SPOILER}
> 
> * with [] instead of {}*


You seemed to have missed that little detail. <_<


----------



## Shiari (Apr 3, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _There isn't anything here!_ 



I AM GOING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!(J/K)


----------



## monk3 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing....hentai roxors my boxors!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 3, 2005)

Testing: 


*Spoiler*: _????_ 



 Chocobo rocks!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Holy Shit!_ 



 This is awesome 




*Spoiler*: _These are_ 



even better than the old ones


----------



## Blu Tullip (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler: Click To Read_ 




*Spoiler*: _You didnt click hard enough!_ 




*Spoiler*: _There_ 




*Spoiler*: _Is_ 




*Spoiler*: _A Spider_ 




*Spoiler*: _In Your Shoe!_ 




*Spoiler*: _HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!_ 




*Spoiler*: _HEHEHEHEHEHE -Cough- HEHEHEHE!_ 




*Spoiler*: _*Gasp* Hehe.. Hehe.. He...!_ 




*Spoiler*: _I am now going to gouge out your eyes and use them in a McDonalds hamburger!_ 




*Spoiler*: _People will never suspect!_ 




*Spoiler*: _Its the perfect crime..._ 




*Spoiler*: _Click one more time!_ 



Spoiler: Click to read







































God I am so witty. -HEHEHEHEHEHE-

Hey. I can't use ' in any of these! I need that for proper grammar!


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing i guess....





*Spoiler*: __ 



omg! this is awesome! XD


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 4, 2005)

's should work now, but " won't


----------



## Blu Tullip (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmm. Can you put [] tags in the Spoilers?

Oh that was a DUMB question, if you can put images in stuff in it, =P


----------



## Gooba (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _hehe_ 



I think I have the maturity of a 5 year old sometimes




*Spoiler*: _Shunsui is..._ 



Awesome


----------



## shinobda (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## metronomy (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lalalalala


----------



## Dyroness (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow! This is incredible. XD I found a neat trick with them... muhehe.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why are we cpying NT's idea for our own?....
....<.<...>.>....
*runs away*


----------



## Sawako (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _testing_ 



OMG A BUTTON





*Spoiler*: __ 



Yaaaay. this is AWESOME


----------



## roronoha_w (Apr 4, 2005)

[.spoiler]test[./spoiler]


----------



## roronoha_w (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oops...[./SPOILER]


----------



## roronoha_w (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



..........


----------



## Sayo (Apr 4, 2005)

hiroshi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoiler tags are on every forum, . . 
*Spoiler*: __ 



twat


----------



## LordStronghold (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _?Click?_ 



Well done!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Yay!_ 



Did I do it right?


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> spoiler tags are on every forum, . .
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That, and


*Spoiler*: __ 



We had the idea before them, we just couldn't make it work until now


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 4, 2005)

right, see if i can get this bastard to work


*Spoiler*: __ 



 aha!!!




and now for another go


*Spoiler*: _aha!!!!!!!_ 



aha!!!!!!!!




yey! got it sussed.

coolio


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _!!!_ 




*Spoiler*: _oh my oh my_ 




*Spoiler*: _check this out_ 














. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Apr 4, 2005)

lmao jackal, nice


----------



## Tabashiou Sasageiou (Apr 4, 2005)

omfg! LoL this is awesome!


----------



## NarutoSitro (Apr 4, 2005)

why dont you just ruin it for the newbies. damn newbies. to all the newbies, At the end of episode 130 sasuke runs away and kills himself. j/k. nice to know about the spoiler message.


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DONT CLICKET ME
*Spoiler*: __ 



i warned you!!
*Spoiler*: __ 



im not responsible
*Spoiler*: __ 



bitch


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



does it work now?


----------



## Darksushi (Apr 4, 2005)

lol this is fun

*Spoiler*: _CLICK_ 




*Spoiler*: _ouch! that hurt_ 




*Spoiler*: _stop it!_ 




*Spoiler*: _wut's wrong with you!_ 




*Spoiler*: _*cries*_ 




*Spoiler*: _if you click me one more time...._ 




*Spoiler*: _omfg! why are u clicking me!_ 




*Spoiler*: _now im bruised all over!_ 




*Spoiler*: _why..WHY!!_ 




*Spoiler*: _ur not my friend anymore_ 




*Spoiler*: _im leaving!_ 



*poof*


----------



## Konata Izumi (Apr 4, 2005)

Did i abuse this gift from above in my signature? ;D


----------



## Sayo (Apr 4, 2005)

[/SPOILER]............


----------



## Reznor (Apr 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> [/SPOILER]............



*Spoiler*: _Gasp!_ 



What have I done!


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _So.._ 




*Spoiler*: _If I understand correctly.._ 




*Spoiler*: _This should work!_ 



Awesome!


----------



## HornyHippo (Apr 4, 2005)

I love it, check siggy. xD


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow is this the first time we saw spoiler tags that are buttons?


----------



## Rurouni (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Clicky_ 



The new spoiler tags are awesome.


----------



## Chopstickx (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _eh?_ 



did i do this right?...



o_O.............how do you put spoilers inside spoilers?


----------



## Netorie (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



...did it work?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^Yes 




Enjoy the spoiler boxes net. We all are.


----------



## Drapesil (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 is this working? 




edit: whoops...someone delete my second post...


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 does it work?


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 4, 2005)

Is there a way to use this on a PHP forum and if so how?


----------



## Blu Tullip (Apr 4, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Is there a way to use this on a PHP forum and if so how?


Your out of luck. I believe this is handcrafted scripting!


*Spoiler*: _PHP doesn't have spoiler tags!_ 




*Spoiler*: _This is an outrage! Without my spoiler tags, my life doesn't feel complete!_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ow._ 




*Spoiler*: _Let's set all of the PHP forums on fire!_ 




*Spoiler*: _Clicking. Ow._ 




*Spoiler*: _They'll never suspect it was a VBulletin forum! They'd think it was those bad boys at GGL! Hehe!_ 




*Spoiler*: _Let's set the forums on fire..._ 




*Spoiler*: _We'll revel for awhile.._ 




*Spoiler*: _We can't take some hostages, get a van!_ 



We can't set a fire without Luitenient Dan!


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 4, 2005)

Well the um..........


*Spoiler*: _Is there a way to get vBulletin for free?_ 




*Spoiler*: _illgeal or legal?_ 




*Spoiler*: _what about making a php code?_ 



NARUTO RULEZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah, this is definately portable script, it's javascript after all =\

BTW it doesn't come with vb =\


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 4, 2005)

Where can I get the code?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 4, 2005)

it isn't PHP

if your board enables custom BBcodes I'd be glad to share it with you


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry about that I didn't see your post about the not php thing. Its a phpBB 2.0.13 forum, I'm not sure but I think it does have it.  Not sure.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Testing_ 




*Spoiler*: _Testing, testing_ 




*Spoiler*: _I said "TESTING"_ 




*Spoiler*: _Blast! Does this crap work?_ 




*Spoiler*: _Clicking, clicking_ 




*Spoiler*: _Thinking, thinking_ 




*Spoiler*: _UNC wins NCAA Title_ 



























*Spoiler*: _Adios._ 



Adios.


----------



## Bronwen (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too cool to screw with neh?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the multiple spoiler button works...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it working?




...probably not.


----------



## hackerman98 (Apr 5, 2005)

[.spoiler]getting this to work[./spoiler]


----------



## hackerman98 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



trying Again




*Spoiler*: __ 



hope It Works


----------



## hackerman98 (Apr 5, 2005)

[another Test]testing Again[/spoiler]


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Some hacker you are, you can't even figure out the BBcode.

Anyway, stop triple posting before I keel j00.


----------



## hackerman98 (Apr 5, 2005)

GRRRRRR


*Spoiler*: __ 



GRRRRRR[/Trying to get this to work]


----------



## hackerman98 (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm really just a noob
help me here 
ok?


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2005)

{spoiler=yes you are a noob}Insert spoiler here{/spoiler}

replace the {} with []


*Spoiler*: _yes you are a noob_ 



Insert spoiler here


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Apr 5, 2005)

*message for Kiri no Kunoich*



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> {spoiler=yes you are a noob}Insert spoiler here{/spoiler}
> 
> replace the {} with []
> 
> ...



we all started as noobs so take it easy man.


*Spoiler*: _we all start of as noobs so take it easy or else_ 



the akatsuki will be after you.


----------



## Asmodai (Apr 5, 2005)

Joel_Kage_Sama said:
			
		

> we all started as noobs so take it easy man.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _we all start of as noobs so take it easy or else_
> ...


lol 
*Spoiler*: _what u need to do_ 



stfu b00n


----------



## Even (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Does this mean_ 



that we can have more than 4 pictures in our sigs??


----------



## kimikiba (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this is cool


----------



## Nono (Apr 5, 2005)

testing:


*Spoiler*: _testing_ 



neat!


----------



## Jones (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poop




stuffffffffff


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 5, 2005)

{SPOILER=awsome}awsome{/SPOILER}

Doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayo (Apr 5, 2005)

SuperPervert said:
			
		

> {SPOILER=awsome}awsome{/SPOILER}
> 
> Doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


use [ instead { dumbass.  .


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _cool_ 



cool


 weeeeeee


----------



## pajamas (Apr 5, 2005)

​
*Spoiler*: _Moo_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _Bah_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _These_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _are_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _fun_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _to_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _move_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _around_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _with_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _If you made it this far_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _You will be disappointed_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _because_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _Nothing's beneath me_ 



​
*Spoiler*: _actually I lied_ 




*Spoiler*: _there's gripes about coding XD_ 



DAMN THIS WAS ANNOYING TO HAND CODE!
	
	



```
[LEFT][SPOILER=Moo][/LEFT][CENTER][SPOILER=Bah][/CENTER][LEFT][SPOILER=These][/LEFT][RIGHT][SPOILER=are][/RIGHT][CENTER][SPOILER=fun][/CENTER][LEFT][SPOILER=to][/LEFT][CENTER][SPOILER=move][/CENTER][RIGHT][SPOILER=around][/RIGHT][CENTER][SPOILER=with][/CENTER][LEFT][SPOILER=If you made it this far][/LEFT][CENTER][SPOILER=You will be disappointed][/CENTER][Right][SPOILER=because][/RIGHT][CENTER][SPOILER=Nothing's beneath me][/CENTER][LEFT][SPOILER=actually I lied][/LEFT][CENTER][SPOILER=there's gripes about coding XD]
```
<--ANNOYING and most of the LEFTS and RIGHTS and CENTERS I had to do didn't show up T_T





​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


​


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 5, 2005)

Lol check out my one in my siggy...U have to be reeeallly brave to go through them all tho


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _weeee_ 



man this rocks...i cant wait to spoil the story for anime watchers 





*Spoiler*: _haha_ 



joking


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 5, 2005)

My sig with spoilers pwns all the other sigs.  Try it and youll see


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Does it work???_ 



Butt Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## AznSup3rman (Apr 5, 2005)

ahhh so thats how you put a spoiler tag!


----------



## Katara (Apr 5, 2005)

It evolved? Nice.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Apr 5, 2005)

lol, nice variation on narutotalk's one...mwahaah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



copiers...


----------



## khaleeq (Apr 5, 2005)

[.SPOILER] is this okay? [./SPOILER]


----------



## AznSup3rman (Apr 5, 2005)

so thats how you put in your own text!


----------



## khaleeq (Apr 5, 2005)

no!!!!!!! it didn't work


----------



## aZnGuY3110 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what's this for?


----------



## khaleeq (Apr 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hope It Works.....


----------



## Saurus (Apr 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



cool


----------



## Saurus (Apr 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Moo_ 




*Spoiler*: _Bah_ 




*Spoiler*: _These_ 




*Spoiler*: _are_ 




*Spoiler*: _fun_ 




*Spoiler*: _to_ 




*Spoiler*: _move_ 




*Spoiler*: _around_ 




*Spoiler*: _with_ 




*Spoiler*: _If you made it this far_ 




*Spoiler*: _You will be disappointed_ 




*Spoiler*: _because_ 




*Spoiler*: _Nothing's beneath me_ 




*Spoiler*: _actually I lied_ 




*Spoiler*: _there's gripes about coding XD_


----------



## Gooba (Apr 6, 2005)

Could you have it not go to a new line of text, so it could be part of a sentance.  
*Spoiler*: _so_ 



so


 
*Spoiler*: _this_ 



this


 
*Spoiler*: _works_ 



works


----------



## superman_1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## The 21st Hokage (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll admit that spoiler tag upped the cool value of hiding the spoilers times 100


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 does it work?


----------



## Racheal (Apr 8, 2005)

^ don't forget to remove the '.' when typing spoiler as well as including the ending tag ([/.spoiler] also minus the '.')


*Spoiler*: _get it?_ 




*Spoiler*: _got it?_ 



good 






also never hurts to "go to advanced" or "preview post" specially in places like this where you can't edit


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 8, 2005)

alirght, read this post you surprisingly slow individuals, thanks to renzor for the workaround


[spoiler=optonal text on button]hidden text[/spoiler]

edit: neostar, next double (or more) post I see and you're getting a day off.


----------



## KK (Apr 8, 2005)

[spoiler=Meh]Big deal. =/[/spoiler]


----------



## Reznor (Apr 8, 2005)

[spoiler=You should put]the easy explaination[/spoiler]
On the front page of this sticky.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 8, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> [spoiler=You should put]the easy explaination[/spoiler]
> On the front page of this sticky.


done.

*TO EVERYBODY*
READ THE FIRST POST BEFORE POSTING. DON'T BE A FUCKTARD


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Apr 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing?



doest that work?


----------



## DarkGuyver (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmmm Lets See If I Am A 
*Spoiler*: _What Am I_ 



Fucktard


 srry couldn't resist


----------



## Totesmetall (Apr 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _XXX_ 



So


 

*Spoiler*: _XXX_ 



I


 

*Spoiler*: _XXX_ 



Can


 

*Spoiler*: _XXX_ 



make


 

*Spoiler*: _XXX_ 



you


 

*Spoiler*: _XXX_ 



go


 


*Spoiler*: _XXX_ 



legally?


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 12, 2005)

This is fun! I still am having trouble with the button code. >.<


----------



## Drapesil (Apr 12, 2005)

how do change to letters in the clicky thingy?! i always get the same thing ...(Spoiler: click to read) <how do u change that?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 this is sooo much fun! 





*Spoiler*: _ never mind it works now!_ 



 hahaha!!!!! it works!!!!!! ? does it?


----------



## Othni (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## OniTasku (Apr 13, 2005)

*
Spoiler:  



 OMG!!! I FINALLY KNOW HOW TO DO THIS!!!    Plus, I can finally stop ruining it for people  


*


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 13, 2005)

So, can we use extra tags inside the spoiler tag? Like bold and stuff?

Tests....


*Spoiler*: _Guess What???_ 



*SPOrK!!!!*




Dude. It works. I was afraid that the spoiler tag wouldn't allow for extras. Hee.


----------



## LordGaara (Apr 15, 2005)

I've got to try this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara ROCKS!


----------



## Kyub (Apr 21, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _testingthis_ 



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cupboards (Apr 21, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _The Test_ 




*Spoiler*: _The Final Test_ 



(.")> * POW *


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 25, 2005)

wow cool...


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Life_ 




*Spoiler*: _is_ 




*Spoiler*: _short_ 




*Spoiler*: _and_ 




*Spoiler*: _then_ 




*Spoiler*: _you_ 




*Spoiler*: _die_ 




*Spoiler*: _so_ 




*Spoiler*: _fuck_ 




*Spoiler*: _the_ 




*Spoiler*: _world_ 




*Spoiler*: _and_ 




*Spoiler*: _let's_ 




*Spoiler*: _get_ 




*Spoiler*: _high_ 




*Spoiler*: _!!_ 




*Spoiler*: _D=_ 




*Spoiler*: _yay_ 




*Spoiler*: _-__-_ 





I must be bored beyond reason. .=\


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing, hope it works


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 25, 2005)

that's a cool thing to use. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



WWWWWW


----------



## PandaBot (Apr 28, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Omg_ 




*Spoiler*: _These are freakin fun_ 




*Spoiler*: _i have 2 in my sig_ 




*Spoiler*: _i maby would have more_ 




*Spoiler*: _but i can't_ 




*Spoiler*: _u know why_ 




*Spoiler*: _good that u know_ 




*Spoiler*: _i have always liked smart people_ 




*Spoiler*: _i am a spoler tag adictive_ 




*Spoiler*: _or how u spell it_ 




*Spoiler*: _maby i should stop doing tag stuff_ 




*Spoiler*: _and live a noemal life_ 




*Spoiler*: _or maby not_ 




*Spoiler*: _ok i'll stop_ 




*Spoiler*: _count down 5_ 




*Spoiler*: _4_ 




*Spoiler*: _3_ 




*Spoiler*: _2_ 




*Spoiler*: _1_ 




*Spoiler*: _0_ 



 :rofl  :rofl  :rofl


----------



## Zerkreaper (Apr 28, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _YAY_ 



nice job woo hoo


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

great, i see no1 in the last few weeks made the mistake of the spoiler without removing the space between the tags


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2005)

These spoiler tags are awesome 

I've already used two of them in my sig


----------



## Reznor (Apr 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> great, i see no1 in the last few weeks made the mistake of the spoiler without removing the space between the tags


That's because we can just say 
[Spoiler=blah] blahblah [/spoiler]
instead of:
[.Spoiler] [./Spoiler] but without the period
or
[ Spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] but without the space


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> That's because we can just say
> [Spoiler=blah] blahblah [/spoiler]
> instead of:
> [.Spoiler] [./Spoiler] but without the period
> ...


could you stop stalking me for a day or 2. . .


----------



## Jibu67 (May 2, 2005)

[I know Kakashi's real face!]SUCKER![/I know Kakashi's real face!]


----------



## Jibu67 (May 2, 2005)

ARGH I DOUBLE POSTED!


----------



## Seany (May 3, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hi how fun 


for


----------



## Seany (May 3, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hehehehehe


----------



## Seany (May 3, 2005)

coooooooooollllllllllllllllll


----------



## Kahve (May 6, 2005)

Impressive feature! Great job!


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> coooooooooollllllllllllllllll


it's a forum not a damn chatterbox u twat, don't tripple post again!! =\


----------



## Reznor (May 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> could you stop stalking me for a day or 2. . .


 Appartently so, seeing as the timestamp on that post is about a week old.


----------



## I_am_registered (May 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 nice new feature you added


----------



## I_am_registered (May 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



asfafafasfdasfdasf


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... 
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...


----------



## Cao Ren (May 15, 2005)

*How do you make a spoiler?*


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

R.Smith said:
			
		

> *How do you make a spoiler?*


read the first post -_-


----------



## Norb (May 15, 2005)

This topic should be locked ._. what's with no one not even reading the 1st page =[


----------



## Sopis (May 15, 2005)

great, nice option


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> read the first post -_-


LOL! XD

gettin tired of saying that line, right?


----------



## SolidDragoonX (May 31, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does it work?


----------



## Yellow_Flash_Kyubi (May 31, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



hehehehehehehe


----------



## tekkdeath (May 31, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> The only good thing all day...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for non-pr0n loving people_ 



Hentai pwns all pr0n


----------



## Rin <3 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _hmm.._ 



Thanks! I get it now


----------



## sik4rilz (Jul 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



tacobell


......lol.


----------



## Hef (Jul 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



:w00t











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































WHY DOESN'T IT WORK?+?!!one1


----------



## Asmodai (Jul 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



my message was 2 short


----------



## anubls (Jul 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hahahaha...


----------



## anubls (Jul 9, 2005)

> how about a quote tag?''


----------



## Hitorio (Jul 9, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> it doesn't work on images



Yes it does look at my sig.


----------



## Uchiha_Sasuke_12 (Jul 20, 2005)

that's a pretty clever idea naota.  thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kurosaki_Kaien (Aug 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...
No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy... No sleep and no booty makes Jackal a dull boy...




edit: hey!! how to ???
edit2: oh!! now i get it!


----------



## super haku (Nov 17, 2005)

Im new just checkin this place out


----------



## super haku (Nov 17, 2005)

oh yeah that one person who said hentai rox im am so totally with ya


----------



## C?k (Nov 18, 2005)

click if your stupid 
*Spoiler*: __ 



  wtf..u actually admit it?




lol..i wonder why this thread isnt locked?  hahaha but oh well


----------



## mistergin (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks!

Being new to the boards this tag helped a lot as I'm still halfway through some of the manga


----------



## Tookey (Dec 2, 2005)

I had some problems with the spoiler tags...sometimes when i click show or hide,the thing that's supposed to be spoiler does not appear...anyone had similar problems?Btw this is my first post and I'm glad to be in this community


----------



## Neji (Feb 13, 2006)

ahhh datz how u do it


*Spoiler*: __ 



ur gay lol jk




haha i did it!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 13, 2006)

wtf, year old thread. when I saw this on the front page, I thought, new spoiler tags? but it's just an old nobdy thread.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I  wonder where the longest "spoiler in spoiler thing ever" could be.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ The secret to life. Only chance_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



If your read this, I know your single.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn you Tousen. 185 spoilers clicks. Owww... I think I broke my arm.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 14, 2006)

Lmao no one was supposed to click that.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 14, 2006)

But I'm single.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Chuck Norris knows knows what's bellow a spoiler tag before clicking on it..._ 



I knew what was here before even opening this - Chuck


----------



## Yondy (Apr 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




...hopfully I surpassed the 10 character limit.


----------



## vanh (Apr 19, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ The secret to life. Only chance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i gave up at the 20th click , then when i quoted this , omfg i saw a bunch of spoiler tags . Lucky me XDDDDD


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 19, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> i gave up at the 20th click , then when i quoted this , omfg i saw a bunch of spoiler tags . Lucky me XDDDDD


185 clicks, vanh. Trust me, I've survive it.

Oh, and welcome back. Long time no see.


----------



## vanh (Apr 19, 2006)

Huge Guy XD said:
			
		

> 185 clicks, vanh. Trust me, I've survive it.
> 
> Oh, and welcome back. Long time no see.


 
 thanks buddy hehe . 

i should have read this post of yours 


			
				HG said:
			
		

> Damn you Tousen. 185 spoilers clicks. Owww... I think I broke my arm.


before i gave it a try , then i wouldn't have had to waste my time on 20 clicks . Anyway , i was still lucky


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 19, 2006)

Spoiler buttons rule!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (May 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Please don't hate me, but..._ 



Gaara is emo.


----------



## Yondy (May 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You're Emo.


----------



## kornstar2004 (May 7, 2006)

I'm not emo...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm Elmo! Elmo loves you!


----------



## Shadowkhas (May 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _WOOO!!!!_ 



WOOO!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _I AM_ 



GOD





BURNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Harlita (Jun 5, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ The secret to life. Only chance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(*cough*)

180? is that right? good GOD man.


----------



## vanh (Jun 5, 2006)

185  HugeGuy told me so  Tousen must be a crazy stupid guy


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Get A life


----------



## vanh (Jun 5, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have one, thank you ^^


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 5, 2006)

I hate it when people say that, and I wasnt talking to you 
I was talking about me


----------



## tekknopirate (Jul 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is just a test.


----------



## Why? (Jul 17, 2006)

I see it now, your a n00b!


----------



## Taxman (Jul 17, 2006)

and  you're banned...


----------



## az0r (Jul 18, 2006)

is it a perm or a just a few days?


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Jul 18, 2006)

looool what the hell are you talking about!


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 18, 2006)

a different tune said:
			
		

> I've gone to the liberty of adding a spoiler BBCode tag. That means that if you want to say something that is considered a spoiler, just type
> [spoiler=optional text on button]hidden text[/spoiler] for something like
> *Spoiler*: _optional text on button_
> 
> ...



Finally you added them.


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 18, 2006)

*Making sure*


*Spoiler*: __ 



hidden text


 is this how you do it? cuz I'm a n00b and in need of assistance.


----------



## Euphoria (Jul 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto Doesn't Exist


----------



## luxjason (Aug 4, 2006)

its quite the contrary actually, naruto is as real as sasuke and peter pan!


----------



## luxjason (Aug 4, 2006)

never before have i seen such a useful button, an encapsulated in that easy to pinch cute wittle button!


----------



## Shandostorm (Aug 4, 2006)

let me see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 hmm


 hmm


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you know you can also do this?

|spoiler=Hi| Hi |/spoiler|

But change the | to [


----------



## itachi92 (Aug 4, 2006)

Testing


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like bananas


----------



## myle (Aug 8, 2006)

harlita said:
			
		

> ...



It's more easy for someone to see the source code of the page instead of click on spoiler.


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _the truth_ 



sasuke is overrated.Naruto is a genius.shikamaru is stupid.Gaara is exciting and lively.Gai is gay.Kakashi is not _that_ hip.Orochimaru is  merciful.tsunade's chest isn't that big.jiraiya is a virgin.If you believe this ur an idiot.


 cool!


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Testing! I hope this works...


----------



## Knivesx2004 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



very niftyfor hiding spoilers as well as sigs.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Apr 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _WOAH LOOK!!!_ 



It's a spoiler tag


----------



## Saigo_no_quincy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



..... Is tis it??


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2007)

You would have a spoiler button for quick reply. SOMEONE! Get this done! Now!


----------



## chrisp (Apr 23, 2007)

Ta-kun said:


> You would have a spoiler button for quick reply. SOMEONE! Get this done! Now!



You have my vote.


----------



## Durandal (May 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _OMG SPOILERS_ 



 *spoils something*


----------



## Loki (May 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Spolerin the spoiler xD


----------



## 2D (May 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You would have a spoiler button for quick reply. SOMEONE! Get this done! Now!


Yes, this needs to be done asap. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey.


----------



## Loki (May 28, 2007)

erm u did 46 of em?

You relly got ure time ^^


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 28, 2007)

2D said:


> Yes, this needs to be done asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? why? XD

_______________


----------



## Foxcanine (Jun 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing or something


----------



## Foxcanine (Jun 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing again


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 15, 2007)

OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW


----------



## ?zetsu? (Jun 26, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't get it.. Why are you people still posting in here?  this feature is like really really old now?


----------



## Metric (Jun 26, 2007)

Why am i posting in here?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2007)

Because the thread has been blessed with Byakuya awesomeness now. 

On-topic, a spoiler tag in the quick reply box would be very useful.


----------



## PhantasiaArche (Jun 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kool. never had spoiler tags at ff7ac.net lol.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow this is this best thing tht has ever happened. so


----------



## 2D (Jul 12, 2007)

2D said:
			
		

> Delirium said:
> 
> 
> > You would have a spoiler button for quick reply. SOMEONE! Get this done! Now!
> ...


*Is still waiting *


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

it might be a while


----------



## KohZa (Aug 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



testing


----------



## Kevinthewiseone (Aug 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Look_ 



testing 1.2.3 testing


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _lol_ 



 i like ice cream


----------



## pinaybutterfly45 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nothing really this is just kool


----------



## pinaybutterfly45 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## pinaybutterfly45 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this always cracked me up


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 2, 2007)

WTF? Old thread. 

You can't up your postcount here anyway so it's just a waste of time.


----------



## Superior (Sep 3, 2007)

Verynice option


----------



## biganubis (Oct 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hello World


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _DON'T CLICK!!!_ 



Asshole, it was just a test! lol




nice! I might use it later! XD


----------



## BigHazz (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Code.


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Kiyiya (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks, I was wondering how to do that


----------



## Real MCcoy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Thumbs up*


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2008)

............

Why haven't you locked this yet?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

i dont get it


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> i dont get it


lol, really?


*Spoiler*: _(_


----------



## Nidaime664 (Aug 13, 2008)

lol ty for your help


----------



## ss5 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what's up everyone?


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice spoiler


----------



## ss5 (Aug 13, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Nice spoiler



Thanks. My two favorite characters are Jiraiya and Gaara.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't understand how these spoiler tags work

[spoiler hello [/spoiler[


----------



## ss5 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is how you do it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



blahblahblah[/ spoiler]

But don't put a space between the [ and the/


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2008)

Why thank you kind sir!


----------



## ss5 (Aug 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Why thank you kind sir!



Am I sensing sarcasm?


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2008)

Huh? 

Where?


----------



## ss5 (Aug 14, 2008)

??


----------



## piccun? (Aug 14, 2008)

you should rep him since he helped you.


----------



## ss5 (Aug 14, 2008)

piccun said:


> you should rep him since he helped you.



As long as it's positive.


----------



## Unbiased Freethinker (Oct 4, 2010)

coolio.8910


----------

